# Might have turned the corner



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Water temp dropped below 80 this weekend and flathead responded.









Brad got his PB Friday night










Chad got a flathead one bluegill short of being 50 pounds (49.56) Saturday.










Brad and I also caught 2 smaller flathead.

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

All three are nice fish. That looks like a substantial patch of poison ivy that Brad is in the middle of though.



.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like Brad has a nice poison ivy rash about now. He appears to be taking his photo in a huge patch of it. Great fish guys.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice fish!!!! I gotta give flathead fishing another shot. Do you guys fish from shore? I think I'll give tappan a try this weekend


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice fish for sure ..Congrats!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Yakeyes said:


> Nice fish!!!! I gotta give flathead fishing another shot. Do you guys fish from shore? I think I'll give tappan a try this weekend


We take boats to selected bank spots and fish. Much quieter and more comfortable.
Several nice flat spots at tappan for flathead fishing. They are dredging shallow end of tappan this week so figure to fish the lower lake


----------

